# What took it/you so long?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

When I want to ask someone why they were late, how can I ask?

"Mitä viipyä sinua?" (?)

And when I'm at a queue at a cashier, and I'm stuck for unusually long, how can I ask myself?

"Miksi viipyä?" (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> When I want to ask someone why they were late, how can I ask?
> 
> "Mitä viipyä sinua?" (?)


 
_Mitä sinua viivytti?_

This literally means ”What delayed you?”



> And when I'm at a queue at a cashier, and I'm stuck for unusually long, how can I ask myself?
> 
> "Miksi viipyä?" (?)


 
If you’re trying to ask why the queue is taking so long to move forward, you could say

_Mikähän viivyttää? _= “I wonder what’s delaying [the queue]?”

This doesn’t seem to be the most common expression (based on Google), but I think it would convey the meaning you’re looking for.


----------



## Hakro

Once again, Gavril, your answer is perfect. It seems that native Finns are not needed in the Suomi forum anymore.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Another good variant to ask somebody why he was late is :"Miksi myöhästyit / Miksi olet myöhässä?"


----------



## sakvaka

... or just as well _Mikä kesti niin/noin kauan?_


----------

